# Sony Firmware version 2.0 for A7III and A7RIII



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 7, 2018)

New firmware has been released for the Sony A7III and A7RIII bodies which, among other things, "unlocks all autofocus modes for adapted lenses adapted with the Sony LA-EA3 mount adapter".  The LA-EA3 adapter mounts and fully connects the older "SAM" auto focus lenses to E-mount and EF-mount bodies.  It will also electronically connect older lenses back to the Minolta Maxxum lenses, including auto-aperture, but not the auto-focus.  For full autofocus of those older lenses one still needs the LA-EA4.

DP Review:
"Sony a7/R III firmware 2.0 unlocks all AF modes with adapted lenses"
Published Dec 1, 2018 | Gannon Burgett


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 9, 2018)

I posted the above just in time to have to "retract" it.  Apparently, Sony has removed the 2.0 upgrades and left a notice that there are problems:

"*1.* In rare cases, your α7R III or α7 III model may stop functioning while writing RAW data onto an SD card that has already been used multiple times.
*2.* With the α7R III, taking a picture while using the Auto Review function may occasionally cause the camera to stop responding."

[The above is from DPreview.com.]

I would suggest that you check back with Sony in about a month.  In fact, you might want to "not used" the next upgrade immediately upon its release, just in case. . . .


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 24, 2018)

Sony believes they have solved the problems.  The latest release is 7.10.  All things considered, if you don't really need the upgrade, then you might want to wait a couple more weeks, just in case.

"*Sony fixes data loss issues with firmware v2.10 for a7 III, a7R III cameras*
Published Dec 20, 2018 | Gannon Burgett"


----------

